# Fluval Stratum: no good for bottom feeders?!?



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Since it came with the Flora kit I was going to give it a try (top up with the EBI version to fill in), but the package warns against using it with fish which root around in the substrate (corys!)

Whats up with that?!?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The substrate is light, which means it can be easily kicked up by bottom dwellers. Even my otos easily move the stratum around.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Are we talking simply a cosmetic issue of them rearranging the scape or is there more to it than that?


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

They'll kick up so much dust you wont be able to see in your tank, stuff is really light and crumbles.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Is ADA Amazonia not similar?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Bottom dwellers will be fine. Sure, they'll dig around a bit, but they won't make too much of a mess. The only problem you'd run into is if you had a giant fish that liked to dig several inches into the substrate on a regular basis.

Aquasoil will also be fine.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

shambhalove. said:


> They'll kick up so much dust you wont be able to see in your tank, stuff is really light and crumbles.


I disagree, I've had it for a year and even the Shrimp Stratum is still intact.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

That came out pretty negative, i apologize.

I just recently removed fluval stratum from my 10 gal betta tank so i suppose I am biased. I just found it much softer than aqua soil and i was able to very easily crush the pellets with my fingers. Not that your fish will be doing this at all, just what ive noticed. Maybe i got a bad batch?

Besides lacking nutrients it did do a good job buffering my water :biggrin:


----------

